# IVF Nurse in London to do daily Injections?



## Boocat73 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi , I am just on day 2 of the dreaded 2WW and my husband has suddenly been called away for work for 10 days. I cant do the Progesterone injections myself and was wondering if there was a company who arranged for nurses to either come to me or me to go to them? 
Thanks so much !


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not sure what is available in London. I'm assuming GP practice not willing to help out? No harm asking if practice nurse could do it. There are private healthcare companies that send nurses out to administer but often only if you are purchasing the whole care package from them. 
Try asking on the London area boards to see if anyone else has been in similar situation? Hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## Boocat73 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply . Sorry for not writing back sooner but haven't logged on over the weekend . I have found a nurse through my GP but won't be able to afford it much longer ! 
Hope you've had a lovely weekend in the sun,

Best wishes ,
Boocat


----------

